# Scott Speedster S20 FD



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anybody know whats size clamp does the Speedster S20 uses ? is it 31.8 or smaller ? Thank You


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 05 S1 Speedster I'm building. I just ordered a 34.9 clamp on FD. I should get in Friday 01/11/08.


----------

